# Questions about Strains



## bkane (May 14, 2007)

have u guys heard of the term "cripp", its supposed to be a highly potent florida grown strain


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 14, 2007)

I hang with quite a few potheads here in Fla, and I've only heard the term "Crip" weed when referring to *any* really strong weed.

If there is a strain named that, I haven't heard of it.


----------



## herbman (May 14, 2007)

crip is just a definition that people use in florida for bomb weed


----------



## bkane (May 15, 2007)

ya thats wat i thought, but the "crip" my friends refer to is a highly potent florida grown strain and its the greenest bud ive ever seen


----------



## bkane (May 15, 2007)

its like dark green


----------



## JJBlue22 (May 15, 2007)

dark?? from what ive been told, highly potent is more lime-ish green.  So the brighter green = the best.

I could be wrong but thats my opinion, and have you tried it yet? compare it with some regular bud.


----------



## bkane (May 15, 2007)

ya ive tried it. it smells ever strong and fresh, when i smoked it it has a strong fresh taste, and its about as green as *this, maybe darker*


----------



## JJBlue22 (May 15, 2007)

yeah im not sure about dark meaning good, hows the high feel? and how quick?


----------



## bkane (May 15, 2007)

quick and refreshing


----------



## turtledro (May 15, 2007)

Eh, Dark isnt neccessarilly bad unless its brown. purple is certainly darker than green.


----------



## MJ20 (May 15, 2007)

If it's "any" "bomb" grade..it can be any real local hard strain..not so?


----------



## bkane (May 16, 2007)

could be its probly just a florida strain, i only know it b/c i live in florida


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 16, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA florida grown heres what happens when people who sell bud reup on dank they will call it what ever to sell it if you dont get it str8 from the grower you do no know what it is


----------



## bkane (May 16, 2007)

PuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA florida grown heres what happens when people who sell bud reup on dank they will call it what ever to sell it if you dont get it str8 from the grower you do no know what it is


so do u know wat strain is crip?


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

a crip is a gang member.... or  a word used to describe really bomb as **** weed. period..  never heard of a strain.. but new ones are made everyday so how would i know.


----------

